
Live streaming a new SaaS product - ryanckulp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LNj3cKWzMg
======
ryanckulp
going live in 48 mins... should be fun!

am also the founder of Fomo:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/fomo-05b996966c](https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/fomo-05b996966c)

